# Escambia Jan 4, 2014



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good day on the river. Caught this 12 pound hybrid and then looked and looked for some trout and finally found them on the south and west side of the bridge near Jim's fish camp, in about 10-12 feet of water. Once I found them, they were on and I probably caught 25 in a little over an hour. Had many 14" in the bunch but three that were definitely over 17". 

AP


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that sure if a lil fattie!
Thanks for sharing; catch 'em up.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Wish I was there. My neighbor would have loved cooking that Hybrid and those Trout. Good job...

NJD


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's a stud, what was the length on that thing?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful hybrid (sunshine)! Way to go


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, all I did was weigh him and then I let him go. That is the biggest hybrid I have ever caught. I caught a 20 pound pure bred before, but not a hybrid of that size. This looks like the year of personal bests. Last weekend, I caught an almost 4 pound chain pickerel on Blackwater. I'm still looking for that BIG speckled trout.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bait or artificials?


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

State record is 16lb and some change on fwc web site.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I caught him on a Gulp Jerk Shad. 16 pound state record? Wow, I had no idea.


----------

